# Am I Too Tall For My Pony?



## ridergirl23

If he's a stocky pony i doubt he has any trouble carrying you at all, i wouldn't worry about it! Unless you can see he's not comfortable?


----------



## Rowzy

If you only weigh 100 lbs I doubt you weigh too much for your pony. However, if you want to know how you look on him height wise then you will need to post a picture.

It depends on the build of the horse and rider. I have seen taller riders look just fine on large ponies. But taller riders look ridiculous on my little almost 14hh Arab mare. It also depends on how you feel riding the horse. If you don't weigh too much, and you don't feel too tall riding your pony, then I say go for it.


----------



## ScharmLily

You are likely not to heavy, unless this is a very fine-boned pony, which you said he is not. I don't know a lot of people who can say that they weigh 100 lbs. 

As far as looks go, like others said, you would need to post a picture.


----------



## kitten_Val

I'm about your height, weight more, and my horse is 14'3 on good day. No, I don't think you are too tall for your horse.


----------



## PerfectTheEq

*Picture*








Here is a picture of me riding her, to help get a better idea


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Darling pony!!!! You look great on him!!!! You do not look 5' 11" at all.


----------



## PerfectTheEq

Thank you 
That's what I like to hear! LOL


----------



## pintophile

No way. I don't think height matters so much as weight, and if you weigh 100 lbs, not too many horses are going to have trouble carrying you. You don't look that big/tall on her. The pair of you look awesome.

...of course, it does help that your horse is a paint. They just make everything better :lol:


----------



## PerfectTheEq

Thank you! 
Yes, paints are my favorite!


----------



## palominolover

No way at all. Your pony looks comfortable carrying you. You look perfect together =)


----------



## Western2English

Your weight is fine for your pony but your hight is a different story.

I am 5' 2" almost 5'3" and I ride a 14.2 hh pony also I weigh about 90 pounds and I have been told many a time I am tool tall for him. Based on your picture though I would say you 2 look fine!

But if you get a little bit taller I would suggest getting a bigger horse.

~ E2W


----------



## PerfectTheEq

Thank you


----------



## smrobs

Very nice looking pony who's stout with a big barrel to take up your long ol' legs :wink:. You look just fine on her. I consider that a perfect fit, actually.


----------



## trailhorserider

You guys look AWESOME together! I don't think you are too tall at all. What makes you guys look just right is that your leg doesn't go below the pony's belly.


----------



## trailhorserider

Western2English said:


> Your weight is fine for your pony but your hight is a different story.
> 
> I am 5' 2" almost 5'3" and I ride a 14.2 hh pony also I weigh about 90 pounds and I have been told many a time I am tool tall for him. Based on your picture though I would say you 2 look fine!
> 
> But if you get a little bit taller I would suggest getting a bigger horse.
> 
> ~ E2W


You kind of scare me E2W! 

I am 5'6", 200 lbs and ride a 14.3 Mustang. I wouldn't call him a pony because he's built like a foundation QH. But he IS short. I can't imagine anyone at 5'3" and 90 lbs feeling you are too tall for a 14.2 pony. Heaven help me if that is the case! :shock:


----------



## smrobs

THR, I wouldn't worry about it at all LOL. My brother is 6'1, ~200 pounds and he commonly rides a 14.1 QH. Snuffy has zero problems carrying him all day every day...and dragging around 1000 pound cattle at the same time :wink:.


----------



## PerfectTheEq

Thanks everyone


----------



## Golden Horse

I think you look like a great pair, and he is gorgeous


----------



## Fatty Lumpkin

You look wonderful together, don;t listen to those who would tell you otherwise.


----------



## PerfectTheEq

Thank you very much!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

You look just fine on her, I would never of guessed you are that tall. I am 5'9" and a little less than double your weight, and lord knows that I would never be able to ride my 14.2 horse comfortably. But the both of you fit like puzzle and complement eachother very well!


----------



## PerfectTheEq

Thanks! DD


----------



## GeeGee Gem

That's a lovely photo - you look great, x


----------



## PerfectTheEq

Thank you


----------

